# Week 6 of flower. Still no smell :(



## projectpanda831 (Mar 8, 2021)

It is now week 6 of flower and my plants dont have a smell. Two are Blue Dream and two are Gorilla Glue #4. 
The room does have an odd smell though. I googled it and i thought it was mold/mildew but dont see any signs of that either.
Any thoughts of what it could be??
This being my first grow, im starting to think these buds are not gonna have any taste at all.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Mar 8, 2021)

I see a lot of Sativa traits in your plants and will be needed more time than indies 3-4 weeks sometimes more,
Keep doing what you are Not many strains have that skunk killing smell all the time.
Have someone walk near the growroom and say to them do you smell that? Then say I think a rat died in the wall or something.
Your nose gets use to the smell . But someone else will smell it.


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 10, 2021)

Currently growing wedding cake and a strand of ice cream cake the wedding cake didn’t start smelling until fifth week a flower and it smelled funky like there was mold is well I searched everything I even uprooted and took some soil samples didn’t find anything. Kept up with how I’ve been doing with both of them in about five days ago maybe four days ago I’ve been waking up to my whole house completely engulfed with the smell of coffee cake and ice cream and chocolate with a hint of skunk not really a hint more like what the **** does a ton of skunk in my house but delicious either way.
Looks great like you’re on the right track keep going the smell will come check the leaves for all its tetra combs if you got tetra combs and you’re going to have stink he just got a wait for them to ripen a little keep me posted I like to hear about different grows


----------



## 840/2always (Mar 10, 2021)

Been using cal mag? They look great try cal mag do some hw on it. Your a soil grow yeah, what’s your medium?
Ppm
Ph
Feed sch
Neuts?


----------



## InPain (Apr 4, 2021)

*My second gro was autos over 2 lbs in the garbage last March because of mold. Came home from work one day the smell was gone from our flowers. Had  this fuzzy cobweb like growth all over inside the flowers. We tore the rug up few weeks earlier that was down for about 20 yrs ladies were not present in the room when we did the tear out but we never cleaned it up throughly. We came to the conclusion it came from the rug. *


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 4, 2021)

InPain said:


> *My second gro was autos over 2 lbs in the garbage last March because of mold. Came home from work one day the smell was gone from our flowers. Had  this fuzzy cobweb like growth all over inside the flowers. We tore the rug up few weeks earlier that was down for about 20 yrs ladies were not present in the room when we did the tear out but we never cleaned it up throughly. We came to the conclusion it came from the rug. *


This sounded like spider mites not mold
look at pic and let us know


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

You are describing Spider Mites for sure. 100% mite infestation. Hate those little fkers.


----------



## InPain (Apr 4, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> This sounded like spider mites not mold
> look at pic and let us know
> View attachment 270923


 It wasn't on them but in the flowers.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

And as for smell. I have had weed that didnt have much of a smell in flower and kicked my ass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2021)

My Gabagoo thats in flower doesnt have a strong oder but the C99 has a very strong oder and its still in vegg.






						Hoppers growing cheap😁
					

C99 is an awesome plant. Hope its a girl. Seed was planted on the 14th of February,,so that's 4wks ago. Fingers crossed.




					www.marijuanapassion.com


----------

